# 6 Stunden Rennen in Blaubeuren



## habibabua (27. Juni 2008)

ich hab erfahren, dass im august wieder das 6 stunden rennen in blaubeuren stattfindet. ich hab mir mal die ergebnislisten des letzten jahres angesehen...das war ja startermäßig nicht der hit. ist das rennen schon mal jemand gefahren und lohnt sich eine anmeldung?

gruß habibabua


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2008)

letztes jahr haben die veranstalter die homepage erst derart kurz vor dem rennen aktualisiert, dass eine anmeldung so kurzfristig meist nicht mehr in die rennplanung passte, ausserdem haben die sich noch dummerweise das wochenende ausgesucht, an dem der ulmer einstein-marathon stattfindet.

strecke an sich ist schön zu fahren, meist forstwege, kurzer trail, ein steiler anstieg.. 
orga ist super, wenns reinpasst, würd ich da auch gerne wieder starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (28. Juni 2008)

servus junkyjerg!

danke für die info. da werd ich mal schön trainieren und noch nen mitfahrer mobilisieren und mich anmelden. dann sieht man sich vielleicht beim rennen.
wie bist du eigentlich gefahren? im 2er oder 4er team oder sogar als einzelstarter? gewonnen?


----------



## dertomDD (29. Juni 2008)

wo meldet man sich da an? kann nix finden! gebt mal nen tip!


----------



## habibabua (30. Juni 2008)

die homepage des veranstalters ist total schlecht. ich konnte auch keine online-anmeldeformulare finden. unter der homepage http://www.mtb-in-bawue.de/ ist das rennen unter "termine" zu finden. ansprechpartner ist ein gewisser michael hemscheidt. werd dem herrn mal ne email schicken.
homepage des veranstalters http://www.6std-mtb-race.de.vu/


----------



## rboncube (30. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das für ne Ausschreibung Null Infos, absolutnichts außer dem Datum.
Hätte auch Interesse dort mitzufahren. Weiß jemand wo man mehr Infos her bekommt?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (1. Juli 2008)

ja, die ausschreibung ist ein witz. ich hab dem herrn hemscheidt gestern ne email geschrieben. u. a. wann und wo es anmeldeformulare und weitere infos gibt. sobald ich ne antwort hab, werd ich diese hier mal einstellen. vielleicht ruf ich zusätzlich mal in der bikestation blaubeuren an. die sind glaub auch immer mit im boot.


----------



## rboncube (1. Juli 2008)

Klasse, und danke im voraus fürs Info besorgen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Blaubeuren.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (8. Juli 2008)

auf meine email hab ich noch keine antwort bekommen und hab deshalb versucht den herrn telefonisch zu erreichen. bin aber beim vater hängengeblieben. der meinte nur, dass sein sohn das alles macht, die ausschreibung aber wohl bald mit einem online-anmeldeformular und den sonstigen infos versehen wird. er richtet seinem sohn aus, dass schon nachfragen da sind...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch noch keine antwort auf meine mail bekommen, ich frag mich, wozu die dann auf der homepage ne mailadresse veröffentlichen, wenn der seine mails sowieso nicht liest, bzw. drauf antwortet...


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Juli 2008)

Darf man als Solo Fahrer nicht starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (10. Juli 2008)

Wird außer den Veranstaltern niemand wissen, da es ja null Infos gibt. Vor zwei,drei Jahren sind Freunde von mir als 4 Team gestartet und damals gab es keine Einzelwertung. Wie´s heuer ist werden sie dann schon irgendwann mal rauslassen. Sind ja noch 6 Wochen bis zum Rennen, eilt ja nicht

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (10. Juli 2008)

ich versteh den veranstalter nicht. das rennen könnte meiner meinung nach einiges größer aufgezogen werden, da es im ulmer, biberacher,...raum keinen mtb-veranstaltungen gibt. da ist münsingen, heubach, albstadt oder dann das allgäu das nächste. bei einer gscheiten homepage, rechtzeitiger aussschreibung und gezielter werbung würden bestimmt viel mehr interessenten da sein???!!! ich frag mich, was der veranstalter spendet, wenn nur 30 fahrer am start stehen? sind doch peanuts.

hab auch mal bei der bikestation angerufen. die wissen auch nix genaues. schade eigentlich.

wegen einzelstart: bei der arge bawü im net ist das rennen als 2/4 ausgeschrieben. demzufolge glaub ich nicht, dass es eine einzelstarterwertung gibt.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2008)

ich kann den veranstalter auch nicht verstehen, die organisation vor ort war eigentlich echt super, aber die homepage ist ne katastrophe und der kontakt per mail ebenso, keinerlei reaktion irgendwelcher art... wenn da mal eine halbwegs professionelle orga am start sein würde, dann wär das rennen wahrscheinlich mehr besucht.


----------



## 9876 (13. Juli 2008)

Servus,
also ich war letztes Jahr dabei, und die Umstände waren dem Event echt nicht angemessen. Ist eigentlich toll organisert (Bergwacht, rotes Kreuz etc.), super Strecke wirklich alles drin in ca. 5 KM Rundkurs und ca. 80 HM. Nur die Bekanntmachung und vielleicht Terminwahl ist nicht optimal zwecks irgend welchen Überschneidungen mit anderen Events oder einfach zu spät dran, mit publik machen.
Wissen halt nur Insider und dass ist mega schade um den Aufwand, der betrieben wird, ob nun 30 oder 60 starten, die Veranstaltung verträgts locker. Also mitmachen, schon wegen dem guten Zweck für den Bläsiberg, als auch für jeden Mountainbike-Begeisterten  in und um den Großraum Alb.
Ich bin übrigends der geduldete Einzelstarter, normal sind`s zweier oder vierer Teams. Ist mir aber zu öde, immer die Wechselei, fahr lieber durch!!

Mann sieht sich Ende August in Sonderbuch,

bis denne Jürgen


----------



## rboncube (13. Juli 2008)

Wie war das denn das letzte Jahr. Waren die da auch so langsam und sparsam mit den Infos. Unser Team würde mit nem 4er, einem 2er und wenn möglich mit nem Einzelstarter melden. Wieso bist du denn geduldet? Wissen die Veranstalter das du alleine startest. Bist du letztes Jahr außer Konkurenz mit gefahren? Wenn noch mehr Einzelstarter melden würden, könnte man doch noch ne Einzelwertung machen. Haben wir damals bei unserem 4Std. Rennen in Deisenhausen auch gemacht.
Gruß Rene´


----------



## 9876 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Rene`, normal und in die Wertung kommen 2 er und 4er Teams, ich bin seit 3 vier Jahren immer alleine unterwegs und somit geduldet, aber auch außerhalb der Wertung. Mein Ziel ist immer, 20+ Runden in den 6 Std. zu schaffen. Letztes Jahr hat es irgendwie Ärger wegen den Ligafahrern gegeben, wurde ne Sperre angedroht, wenn sie in Sonderbuch starten sollten, deshalb sind die alle weg geblieben. Hab aber als Hobbyfahrer keine Ahnung, was wirklich war. Ich fahr um den guten Zweck und wegen der Herausvorderung, durchzuhalten und die 20+ zu schaffen. Die Veranstaltung ist es aber wirklich wert, dass alle Mountainbikebegeisterten daran teil nehmen, zumal in diesem Stil sonst wirklich nur Münsingen im Angebot steht, und da sind ja lauter Profis unterwegs, nichts für den Breitensport.
Das mit der Bekanntmachung ist echt jedes Jahr ein Problem, kann auch nicht verstehen, warum sie sich selbst die Wurst vom Brot klauen, mangels Info, echt schade drum. Aber wenn Ihr kommt, sind`s ja schon mehr, weitersagen, es rentiert sich wirklich. Mich langweilt die Strecke auch im nun fünften Jahr nicht (ausser mann/frau ist vom Gardasee verwöhnt, dann wird`s schwierig). Können übrigends auch Mädels starten, Gewinnchancen höher, als bei den Herren, garantiert!!!
Bikestation ist normalerweise mit Servicepunkt vertreten, versteh auch nicht, wrum die ebenfalls keine Auskunft erteilen. Sind ja noch sechs Wochen!!!
Start und Ziel ist auf jeden Fall in SOnderbuch (oberhalb von Blaubeuren) am Sportplatz und ich bin dabei. Ihr auch, dann sind `s schon 8. Immerhin ein Anfang!
War heut um Blaubeuren trainieren, ist ne geile Gegend mit Wegen, das glaubt man nicht! Ab durchs Gebüsch ins Unterholz und all die schmalen, versteckten Pfade rauf und runter, genial, bis zum Abwinken!!!

Wir sehn uns, freu mich drauf

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (13. Juli 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt. Vor drei Jahren ist ein 4-Team von meinem alten Verein mitgefahren. Die Jungs fuhren auch nicht schlecht, sind aber gnadenlos von den  Lizenz und Werkteams verblasen worden. Gabs in den letzten Jahren eine Regelung bzgl. Lizenz/Hobbyfahrern?
Hat ihnen aber damals trotzdem Spaß gemacht, muß ein toll organisiertes Rennen gewesen sein. Und wie schon geschrieben, war ja für nen guten Zweck.

also bis dann, hoffe auf baldige Infos.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## 9876 (13. Juli 2008)

Glaub nicht, das 2er bzw. 4 Team mit den meisten Runden gewinnt! Und nachdem die so zwischen 38 und glaub 42 Runden schaffen un dzum Teil wirklich fahren wie die Bekloppten, bin ich mit mir ganz zufrieden, lass die immer schön vorbei (besonders an der Gefällstrecke) un dradel dann runter (seit es mich da mal geschmissen hat, brauch ich noch mehr Mut, um zügig durch diese Passage zu kommen, lass mich da aber nicht hetzten, wer schneller ist soll vorbei) von dem her war es letztes Jahr angenehm, kaum Stress auf der Strecke, ist wohl dieses Jahr wieder anders, wenn wieder alle kommen!!

Morgens gibts übrigends lecker Frühstück, Nudelparty zum Mittag, Riegel, Bananen, Schokolade, später Kaffee und Kuchen gegen kleines Geld, gegrilltes, was gegen den Durst, schon schön eigentlich. Geb dem Herrn Hemmscheid mal den Tipp, es über das Radio 7 oder SDR 3 mal zu versuchen. Am Ende gibt`s dann Stau an den Schlüsselstellen?!? Ich hab ja dann Zeit, mich treibt ja keiner, oder wartet ungeduldig in der Wechselzohne (hat was)

Kommen, Spass haben, sicher!!!!

Jürgen


----------



## habibabua (14. Juli 2008)

servus zusammen!

ich trainiere auch öfters in blaubeuren und bin die strecke des rennens schon ein paar mal abgefahren. finds echt auch sehr angenehm. von allem ist was dabei, bisserl singletrail, ne kurze knackige steigung, forstautobahn...passt! hab mein training nachm pfrontner rennen ein bisschen zurückgesteckt, werde jetzt aber wieder angreifen und mich für das "heimrennen" fitmachen. wenns der veranstalter schon nicht gebacken kriegt, sollten wir kräftig werbung machen!
also, ich werde starten, wenn ich nen kumpanen oder ein team finde und es nicht schifft, dass die vögel laufen müssen


----------



## rboncube (14. Juli 2008)

habibabua schrieb:


> servus zusammen!
> 
> ich trainiere auch öfters in blaubeuren und bin die strecke des rennens schon ein paar mal abgefahren. finds echt auch sehr angenehm. von allem ist was dabei, bisserl singletrail, ne kurze knackige steigung, forstautobahn...passt! hab mein training nachm pfrontner rennen ein bisschen zurückgesteckt, werde jetzt aber wieder angreifen und mich für das "heimrennen" fitmachen. wenns der veranstalter schon nicht gebacken kriegt, sollten wir kräftig werbung machen!
> also, ich werde starten, wenn ich nen kumpanen oder ein team finde und es nicht schifft, dass die vögel laufen müssen



So passt´s. Mach bei uns im Krumbacher/Thannhauser Raum auch schon Werbung. Finde es echt wichtig, das gerade solche kleine Rennen veranstaltet werden. Kann mir nicht jedes zweite WE einen Marathon leisten, von den Anfahrtswegen und Benzinkosten ganz zu schweigen.
Welche Strecke bist du denn in Pfronten gefahren? Mein Trainingsaufbau ähnelt deinem. Bin nach Pfronten auch etwas kürzer getreten und lege jetzt wieder richtig los.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (15. Juli 2008)

servus rboncube,

in pfronten hab ich etwas abgeloost . bereits im märz hatte ich mich für den marathon angemeldet, konnte aber wg. urlaub erst anfang mai mitm training beginnen. bis zu beginn des rennens hatte ich 900 km mit ca. 10000 hm in den beinen und war zuvor noch die marathonstrecke abgefahren. 

mir hats schon bei der steilen auffahrt zur kappeler alm fast den sender rausgehauen, dann himmelreich mit der anschließenden knackigen abfahrt über die staatsgrenze und da hats mir gereicht. die breitenbergauffahrt hab ich mir gespart, weil ich a) diese schon mal gefahren war und b) gefühlsmäßig den ewigen jagdgründen nicht mehr fern war.

ok, kurzerhand auf die kurzstrecke umgemeldet und dann platz 152 belegt. damit war ich zufrieden. war übrigens mein 1. rennen.

welche strecke bist du gefahren?
das mit den spritpreisen und training oder rennen in den bergen ist schon der hammer oder? für 1 x pfronten und back hab ich 25  berappt. da vergeht mir die lust!


----------



## rboncube (16. Juli 2008)

Pfronten lief ganz gut. Bin die 53er Runde gefahren. Gebraucht habe ich 3.23 Std (105 gesamt/82 AK) War eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Im nach hinein habe ich mich dann doch geärgert, da ich mich bei der Anfahrt verfahren habe uns erst kurz nach elf in Pfronten war. Da war nix mehr los mit einfahren und natürlich Start von fast ganz hinten. Wenn ich die ersten zwischenzeiten am Edelsberg vergleiche so vergleiche hat mich das ca. acht Minuten gekostet. Aber egal, nächstes Jahr gibts dort wieder ein Rennen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (16. Juli 2008)

@rboncube,

hey rene, du bist ja schon ganz schön fit! respekt! ich hab nen bekannten, der bei den marathonrennen auch immer unter die ersten 70 fährt. in pfronten hatte er glaub 3:12. da komm ich nicht mit. mich würd mal interessieren, wie viel training notwendig ist, um diese zeiten zu erreichen. 
wie viel fährst du pro woche in std./höhenmetern/kilometer? hast du nen trainingsplan oder nen trainer im verein?
würd mich auch gern verbessern, aber meine zeiten und trainingsleistungen stagnieren. entweder liegts an der art und weise oder am umfang oder...?! keine ahnung

gruß habibabua


----------



## habibabua (16. Juli 2008)

der organisator des rennens, herr hemscheidt, hat sich gemeldet. hier ist seine email mit angehängtem anmeldeformular. leider hat das anhängen der pdf-datei nicht funktioniert. hab den inhalt des dokuments kopiert. aber das ganze wird ja eh demnächst im internet sein.

leider verzögert sich in diesem Jahr alles etwas, da wir ja eben das Rennen nur so "nebenher" organisieren. Aber inzwischen steht zumindest das Anmeldeformular im Internet, (siehe Anlage) Die Ausschreibung folgt in den nächsten Tagen. Im letzten Jahr waren es wenige Starter wegen einiger Unstimmigkeiten, die es im Württembergischen Radverband gegeben hat. diese sollten aber inzwischen behoben sein, von daher rechnen wir in diesem Jahr auch wieder mit mehr Teilnehmern. Es liegen auch schon mehrere Teamanmeldungen bzw. auch Einzelfahreranmeldungen vor. In BLaubeuren ein wirklich großes Rennen aufzuziehen ist sehr schwierig, da in unserer Ecke praktisch alles unter Naturschutz steht und es von daher viele Interessengruppen gibt, die ein Mitspracherecht in anspruch nehrmen. Der Bereich unserer bisherigen Rennstrecke ist einer der wenigen Bereich, wo Naturschutzgebiete nur "gestreift" werden. Das Problem ist eben, dass auch die Infrastruktur einigermaßen passen muss.

Wir würden uns aber natürlich  freuen, so viele Fahrer wie möglich zu haben.

Viele Grüße aus Blaubeuren

Michael Hemscheidt

Faxanmeldung
Fax-Nr.: 073 44/73 40
Anmeldung für das 6-Stunden-MountainBike-Rennen
am 30. August 2008 in Blaubeuren.
Anmeldung für: Startzeit: Preis:
Herren 2-er Team 10.00 Uhr EUR 20,-- p.Person
Herren 4-er Team 10.00 Uhr EUR 20,-- p.Person
Damen 2-er Team 10.00 Uhr EUR 20,-- p.Person
Damen 4-er Team 10.00 Uhr EUR 20,-- p.Person
Junioren 10.00 Uhr EUR 20,-- p.Person
Name aller Fahrer:
Teamname:
Anschrift Ansprechpartner:
Telefon/ Fax/ e-mail: e-mail-Adresse bitte unbedingt angeben
Unterschrift:
Zahlungsweise: Überweisung
Bar


----------



## rboncube (16. Juli 2008)

Endlich tut sich da mal was. Wird aber auch Zeit.

@habibabua
Ok, so toll war die Zeit ja auch wieder nicht. Waren ja immer noch 104 vor mir im Ziel
Zu meinem Training: Ich versuche schon 5 Tage in der Woche zu trainieren, auf jeden Fall im Frühling/Sommer. Trainingsplan habe ich dabei aber keinen. Trainer oder Verein auch nicht. Ich versuche aber schon mein Training zu strukturieren. Im Winter/Frühjahr viel GA. Zur Zeit trainiere ich auf ein Bergzeitfahren, deshalb viel Intervalltraining und harte, kurze Einheiten. Dabei aber die Ruhetage nicht vergessen.
Hoffe das ich heuer mal wieder die 10.000km Marke zu knacken. Zur Zeit fahre ich durchschnittlich so ca. 12,13 Std in der Woche. Klappt aber auch nicht immer da es Beruf,Familie und Haus/Garten nicht zu lassen.

Ein Tip von mir: Ein Freund von mir hat heuer nach dem Trainingsplan aus der Mountainbike oder Bike trainiert und hat sich in allen Rennen gegenüber dem Vorjahr deutlich verbessert. Könntest du ja nächstes Jahr auch mal versuchen. Kostet ja nichts. Wenn du richtige Ambitionen hast kommst du um ne Leistungsdiagnostik mit Trainingsplan fast nicht rum. Ist aber sehr teuer.
Ansonsten, fahr wenn es dir die Zeit erlaubt so viel wie möglich und habe einfach Spaß daran. Besser/schneller wirst du dann von alleine.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (17. Juli 2008)

servus rene,

jetzt erklärt sich mein 152. platz beim pfrontner rennen . mit 4-6 std. training die woche kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erreichen. intervall hab ich auch noch nicht trainiert. ich spule immer nur mein programm runter. vielleicht sollte ich mein training mal a bisserl strukturieren. danke für den tip.
die trainingspläne im mountainbike schau ich mir immer genau an, aber die angegebene stundenzahl ist mir zu heftig. hast schon recht, hauptsache es macht spass.
so long
habibabua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (6. August 2008)

es geschehen noch zeichen und wunder - die (Fax-)Anmeldung ist ONLINE!


----------



## all2hipp (9. August 2008)

Hab die ganze Diskussion mit Interesse gelesen. Es stimmt Infos sind immer sehr schleppend für die Veranstaltung. War einmal mit einem 2er Team dabei. Eigentlich eine sehr nette Veranstaltung die es verdient mehr Teilnehmer zu haben.

Übrigens in der Region gibt es noch einen kleinen sehr feinen Marathon. Den Engel Cup in Daugendorf (bei Riedlingen).
Einfach mal www.gasthofengel.de reinschauen.

Bike hard

H.H. vom www.team-alb-traum.de


----------



## rboncube (9. August 2008)

Danke für den Tip. Wieder ein Rennen in der Nähe,cool. Versuche auf jeden Fall dort zu starten. Kann noch jemand Infos zu der Veanstaltung geben.

Danke und Gruß
Rene´


----------



## habibabua (10. August 2008)

engel cup kenn ich auch. das ganze ist vor einigen jahren wohl aus ner wette entstanden. und wies so ist hat sich ein richtiges event draus entwickelt. werde dort dieses jahr das erste mal mitfahren. die starterzahl ist, soweit ich weiß, auf 400 teilnehmer begrenzt. sonst weißt ich nicht viel, außer, dass du im engel riesenportionen zu kleinen preisen bekommst und die kneipe total cool ist. gutes bier gibts dort auch

hey rene, startet ihr/du in blaubeuren?


----------



## rboncube (10. August 2008)

Klar, voraussichtlich mit nem 2er,einem 4er und vielleicht sogar mit nem Damenteam.
Ist die Anmeldeliste beim Engelcup schnell voll oder reichts wenn man sich kurz vor Schluß anmeldet?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (11. August 2008)

das mit der anmeldung zum engelcup weiß ich nicht genau. aber lt. homepage sind bereits 159 personen angemeldet und 230 plätze noch frei. um auf nummer sicher zu gehen, werde ich mich die nächsten 2 wochen anmelden. ist anscheinend schon sehr begehrt.


----------



## habibabua (12. August 2008)

Hilfe! meine potentiellen fahrerkollegen fürs 6std-rennen haben mir nen korb gegeben. jetzt steh ich da! 
hat jemand bock, mit mir zu fahren oder kann ich bei einem noch nicht vollständigen team asyl bekommen? grundsätzlich ist mir egal ob ich im 2er oder 4er team starte. 
in hoffender und freudiger erwartung
habibabua


----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2008)

@habibabua: hätte eigentlich auch lust, bin aber die woche vor dem rennen bei meinen eltern, wenns wetter passt, würde ich dort früher wieder heimfahren und dann auch in blaubeuren starten. schick mir mal deine nummer per pm, dann kann ich dir nächste woche bescheid geben, dann melden wir uns halt kurzfristig an.


----------



## habibabua (13. August 2008)

servus junkyjerg,

das hört sich doch mal gut an! cool! die nummer schick ich dir. ich hab zur zeit aber einen sehr schlechten handyempfang. irgendwie scheint mich vodafone nicht mehr als kunden zu mögen...also, falls du mich nicht erreichen solltest laber einfach die mailbox zu.
schon mal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (27. August 2008)

So Jungs, am Samstag ist es soweit. Wer ist den nun aus dem Forum alles dabei.
 Bis Samstag, Gruß Rene´


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. August 2008)

sorry! ich fahr in Krumbach bei Graz einen Marathon der Challenge.at


----------



## habibabua (28. August 2008)

bin am start und happy noch ein team gefunden zu haben!


----------



## easymtbiker (28. August 2008)

bin mit meinem bruder am start 

dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## habibabua (31. August 2008)

servus leute, servus rene und easymtbiker,

blaubeuren ist geschichte, leider...wie ist es euch ergangen? es war ja mein erster start und ich fands einfach nur sehr geil. tierisch anstrengend, weil immer anschlag, aber geil!!! die strecke war super, die orga top, das ganze drumherum auch lecker, vor allem das (belohnungs-)bier nach dem rennen hat besonders gut geschmeckt 

wie habt ihr mit euren teams abgeschnitten? ich war im team der bike station blaubeuren (30-4) und wir haben im 4er-team auf platz 8 gefinished. mit unseren 37 runden wäre sogar platz 6 drin gewesen, aber leider hatten wir ein paar minuten rückstand. macht aber nix.

freu mich schon aufs nächste jahr!


----------



## rboncube (31. August 2008)

Hallo habibabua,
war echt eine tolle Veranstaltung. Wetter,Strecke,Stimmung im Start/Zielbereich waren super.
Wurde im 2er Rennen mit meinem Partner 6 (Uwe´s Radlschuppen2). Muss sagen, das das Rennen sehr stark besetzt war. An die ersten drei 2er Teams war eh nicht ran zukommen. Die Rundenzeiten waren ja krass!! Kämpften bis zum Schluß um den fünften Platz, wurde aber leider nichts daraus. Am Schluß fehlten ein paar Sekunden, sonst hätte mein Partner noch ne Runde fahren dürfen.
Die Strecke war doch relativ anspruchsvoll und vor allem materialfressend. Hatten bei unseren Teams (wir stellten insgesamt 4 Teams)zwei Platten uns auch sonst gab es einige Deffekte.
Schade das wir uns nicht kennengelernt haben. Hättest mich ganz leicht identifizieren können, auf meinem Trikot steht hinten meine Name drauf.
Sind nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (1. September 2008)

Ich/Wir( Das dynamische Duo) fanden das Rennen auch super. Uns/ mir ist das Unglück mit dem Autoschlüssel im Auto passiert, sodass ich dann ab 13:45 Uhr alleine gefahren bin. Bis dahin waren wir auf dem 7. Platz und schlussendlich wurde es dann der 11.
Naja, war dann nicht mehr zu ändern, mir tat es vor allem für meinen Partner (Reignman) leid, weil er bis dahin ein wahnsinnig gutes Rennen gefahren ist.
Ich denk mal wir werden da sicher mal wieder dabei sein


----------



## habibabua (1. September 2008)

servus rene,

erstmal gratulation zum 6. platz! respekt 

shit, dann hab ich dich ja gesehen, ich war mir nicht sicher und irgendwie hab ichs dann verpeilt hallo zu sagen. das wär echt nett gewesen. schade, sorry. fährst du engel-cup? ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei und dann können wir uns da kennenlernen und im ziel ein bierchen zischen! ich war übrigens der typ mit dem schwarzen alptraum-trikot.

die rundenzeiten waren echt der hammer. die kleinen ********r ziehen vorbei (dass man vom luftzug fast ne lungenentzündung bekommt) und sehen dabei aus als würden sie grad gemütlich zur eisdiele fahren. wahnsinn was die leichtgewichte raushauen. aber gut, wenn man sieht, was die sonst für rennen fahren, wundert mich gar nix. der fahrer vom vaude-simplon-team zum beispiel ist dieses jahr weltcup, bundesliga und trans-schwarzwald gefahren. 

wir sind gott sei dank ohne pannen durchgekommen und haben lange auf platz 6 gelegen. zwischendrin hat aber jeder zwecks essenaufnahme 2 runden am stück gedreht und danach waren wir plötzlich auf platz 8. da haben wir wohl die zeit verloren. aber wie gesagt, macht überhaupt nix. jetzt werd ich erst mal ein paar tage pause machen und dann gehts langsam wieder los.

gruß christian


----------



## habibabua (1. September 2008)

@klogrinder: hab dein rad gesehen...mehr no saints waren nicht am start oder? was war denn da mit dem autoschlüssel? hab nix mitbekommen.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. September 2008)

Ja, war n geiler Event! Klein, aber sehr fein  tolle Strecke und mal kein überfülltes Runden- Rennen. danke an die Veranstalter und alle Helfer für ihre Mühe 

Viel zu spätes Ankommen mit zu langem Warmfahren in Verbindung mit 4 Minuten zu früher Start sorgte dafür, das ich von meinem Bruder nach dem Warmfahren gleich auf die Strecke geschickt wurde und weit hinter dem Feld startete....  naja, das Rennen geht 6h, so drehten wir fleissig unsere Runden. In meinem erstem Turn war ich noch nich richtig fit, beim 2. wurde aber der Schalter umgelegt. Da auch beste Rundenzeit mit 9:20. 
Da mein Bruder kurz vor dem Rennen ein Rahmenanriss entdeckte, fuhr er die Abfahrten eher verhalten, was verständlich war und ersters sehr ärgerlich.
Wir waren immer auf dem letztem 2-er Platz (vor dem Einzelfahrer). 1h vor Schlus stand auf der Zeitliste, das wir mit den 5 Teams vor uns Rundengleich waren, da packte mich der Ehrgeiz, mein Bruder durfte nur noch eine Runde fahren. Bevor er in die Wechselzone kam, war 2Min niemand vor ihm, so bin ich die letzten 2 Runden auch gefahren, ohne jemanden zu überholen und war erst mal frustriert. Aber dann: wir haben es doch auf Platz 8 geschafft! Fand ich echt gut, da bei den 2-er nur gute Leute am Start waren. Klar, die Top- Fahrer sind an mir bergauf auch nur so vorbei geflogen, Respekt! Ich 25 Runden, mein Bruder durfte nur 10 drehen , macht zusammen 35 Runden.

Nette Veranstaltung, nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!

ps: was war jetzt mit dem Autoschlüssel?


----------



## habibabua (1. September 2008)

autoschlüssel??? da war doch was ..was war denn da?

die giant-fahrer waren top aber ein bisschen übermotiviert. der eine hat seinen kollegen einmal als a....loch bezeichnet und voll rumgebrüllt als der nicht sofort am start war. ein andermal hat er sich am start tierisch über andere fahrer aufgeregt und diese blöd angemacht, weil sie ihm anscheinend im weg waren.


----------



## habibabua (1. September 2008)

au mann, das ist ja echt saublöd gelaufen! shit! ist schon komisch, dass solche sachen nie zu hause sondern immer weit weg von daheim passieren...


----------



## seffi (1. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> schauen wir nächstes Jahr mal,
> wenn der ganze Stress mit Auto und ADAC nicht wieder vorkommt, dann kann man seine Pausen auch anders nutzen und mal mit dem einen oder anderem hier aus dem Forum unterhalten. Wäre ja nett.
> keine Ahnung, welchen Rückstand wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf die vor uns liegenden Teams hatten und was da noch drin gewesen wäre....
> aber die ersten 3 -4 Teams waren Galaxien entfernt.



tja, wir hätten uns wohl noch etwas gebalgt um den 7.Platz oder so - war dein Nachbar am Parkplatz neben dem Auto mit dem roten Cube. Wir haben dann ja mehr oder weniger kampflos eure Platzierung geerbt.

Ich fand's auch ne richtig schöne Veranstaltung - bin ich's nächste Mal sicher wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## rboncube (2. September 2008)

Ist ja jetzt richtig was los hier. Habe euch auch alle gesehen, auf jeden Fall an die Räder (Spark, Reacton,No Saint) und das schwarze Alptraumtrikot kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.
Nobbe, den Giantfullyfahrer kenn ich ganz gut. Der und sein Partner Sylvester kommen aus meiner Gegend. Ist eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl aber wie er sich teilweise auf dem Rennnen, zumal eine Benefizveranstaltung, verhalten hat, geht ja schon mal gar nicht. Wenn ich ihn mal wieder auf ner Trainingsausfahrt treffe, werde ich ihm das auch sagen. Aber in den Abfahrten war er echt der Hammer. Bin da leider voll der Looser, muß glaub ich mal ne Fahrtechnikstunde bei ihm nehmen

Das mit dem Autoschlüssel ist hart, das schafft nicht jeder Tut mir leid für euch. Hätte euch gerne mit Wasser oder meinem Isopulver (Powerbar) ausgeholfen. Haben gegenüber von euch geparkt.

Übrigens gibt es bei uns in der Gegend (Deisenhausen, LK Günzburg)nächstes Jahr wieder ein 4Std. Rennen für Einer,Zweier und Vierer Team. Infos dann unter www.bikegruppe.de
Fuhren letztes Jahr auch einige aus dem Forum mit und hat auch allen gefallen.

Gruß Rene`


----------



## rboncube (2. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> jetzt kennen wir uns ja alle, mehr oder weniger.
> dann können wir uns ja unterhalten, wenn ich nicht wieder ständig die Pausen nutzen muss, um mit ADAC alles abzuklären
> somit dürfte nächstes Jahr a bisserl mehr Zeit sein, sich mit Mitstreiter etwas zu unterhalten.
> 
> ...



Ja, fahre in Ammergau die mittlere Runde. Vielleicht können wir uns da mal treffen. Welche Strecke und Zeit seit ihr in Pfronten gefahren?

Weiß jemand ob der Fotograf von Blaubeuern seine Fotos irgendwo veröffentlicht. Müssen ja massig Fotos sein, in dem Wald hats andauernd geblitzt und geleuchtet.
Ergebnisse müssten ja auch bald online sein.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## seffi (3. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr müsst ihr dafür mehr tun, da geben wir den Platz nicht so kampflos her ;-)



ANSAGE !!!

Das ist die Motivation für's Wintertraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (7. September 2008)

Nochmal ich.
Weiß jemand was wann die Ergebnisse online sind und ob man die fotos mal irgendwo sehen kann?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (8. September 2008)

ergebnisse sind jetzt online. was mit den fotos ist, würd ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## habibabua (30. Juni 2009)

servus zusammen,

hab grad entdeckt, dass das 6std-rennen am 29.08.09 wieder stattfindet. die homepage ist aber noch nicht aktualisiert...seid ihr wieder dabei?


----------



## rboncube (30. Juni 2009)

Ich schon. Muss nur noch ein oder zwei Teams zusammen basteln. 
Mit dem aktuallisieren wird noch dauern, die sind in der Beziehung nicht die schnellsten. Aber das Rennen selber ist echt top organisiert. Klasse Stimmung und ne tolle Strecke. Freu ich schon darauf.

Gruß René


----------



## habibabua (3. August 2009)

die ausschreibung ist jetzt online. www.6std-mtb-race.de.vu 
es hat sich aber ausser dem datum nix verändert - alles beim alten...


----------



## rboncube (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

bin zwar etwas spät dran, aber da uns heute ein Fahrer aus unserem 4er Team ausgefallen ist, suche ich auf diesem Weg noch einen Fahrer/Fahrerin für das morgige Rennen.
Wir, das Team Uwe´s Radlschuppen, starten mit einem 4er und einem 2er Team. Für den 4er bräuchten wir noch einen Fahrer. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund, dennoch versuchen wir eine bestmögliche Platzierung zu erreichen. 

Also, wer morgen Lust und Zeit hat soll sich per Mail melden oder uns morgen in Blaubeuern am Startgelände treffen. Haben Trikots mit Uwe´s Radlschuppen an.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2009)

So, ich hab mir das mal angeschaut, sah ganz cool aus. Ich glaub nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch...

Hab ein paar Fotos gemacht. Könnt ihr euch HIER angucken.

Ich glaub das hier gefällt mir am besten:


----------



## FrankDe (29. August 2009)

Hi! Tolle Bilder hast gemacht!

Ist es möglich, dass du mir ein paar Bilder zuschickst?

Gruß Frank


----------



## chickenway-user (30. August 2009)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Hi! Tolle Bilder hast gemacht!
> 
> Ist es möglich, dass du mir ein paar Bilder zuschickst?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke.

Klar, kann ich machen. Also entweder du klickst sie mit rechts an und dann "speichern unter" und so weiter... Oder du sagst mir welche und wohin und dann schick ich sie dir (in voller Auflösung). Welcher warst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (30. August 2009)

Danke! Hab sie gespeichert.

Würde die Leute vom Leo-Club-Blaubeuren fragen, ob sie die Bilder auf ihrer Seite haben wollen. Dann können sie alle Teilnehmer sehen. Da würde sich bestimmt der ein oder andere freuen, da es echt schöne Bilder sind.

Ich war der mit dem roten Nalini Trikot mit der Radsport Breitner Beschriftung.

Warum bist selber nicht mitgefahren?

Gruß Frank


----------



## maxmistral (31. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir das mal angeschaut, sah ganz cool aus. Ich glaub nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch...
> 
> Hab ein paar Fotos gemacht. Könnt ihr euch HIER angucken.
> 
> Ich glaub das hier gefällt mir am besten:



Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung, dass dass das beste Bild ist, das bin nämlich ich!  Danke nochmal für die Bilder.

Geniales Wetter, super Orga, schöne Stecke - Hat Spaß gemacht. Auch mal was anderes zum Marathon-Einerlei, 6 Std. als 2er oder 4er Team, das ist richtig spannend.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2009)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Danke! Hab sie gespeichert.
> 
> Würde die Leute vom Leo-Club-Blaubeuren fragen, ob sie die Bilder auf ihrer Seite haben wollen. Dann können sie alle Teilnehmer sehen. Da würde sich bestimmt der ein oder andere freuen, da es echt schöne Bilder sind.
> 
> ...



Deren E-Mail-Adresse funktioniert nicht. Also die die auf der Anmeldung draufsteht... Wenn da jemand eine hat, bitte PN...

Ich bin nicht mitgefahren weil ich erstens erst 2 Tage vorher davon erfahren hab und zweitens am Abend vorher Geburtstag feiern war (nicht meinen) und um 10 ist halt einfach schon früh...


----------



## habibabua (31. August 2009)

war mal wieder ein super rennen an einem superschönen tag. und ich hab die tage zuvor ne grippe gekriegt  so dass ich nur als zuschauer anwesend sein konnte 
dabei hätte ich nen platz im 4er-team gehabt und wär als 3. aufm stockerl gestanden. au mann, das ist so frustrierend.


----------



## FrankDe (31. August 2009)

> Ich bin nicht mitgefahren weil ich erstens erst 2 Tage vorher davon erfahren hab und zweitens am Abend vorher Geburtstag feiern war (nicht meinen) und um 10 ist halt einfach schon früh...


 
Hmmm, ja schade! Ein paar Fahrer mehr hätten echt nicht schaden können. Gerade da es eine Benefizveranstaltung war find ich es schade das die Teilnehmerzahl so bescheiden war.
Trotzdem glaub ich, dass es jedem rießigen Spaß gemacht hat, da die Strecke echt top ist, obwohl ich zu Schluss ganz schön kämpfen musste.
Wetter hätte auch kaum besser sein können. Also ich war mehr als zufrieden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## maxmistral (31. August 2009)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Hmmm, ja schade! Ein paar Fahrer mehr hätten echt nicht schaden können. Gerade da es eine Benefizveranstaltung war find ich es schade das die Teilnehmerzahl so bescheiden war.
> Trotzdem glaub ich, dass es jedem rießigen Spaß gemacht hat, da die Strecke echt top ist, obwohl ich zu Schluss ganz schön kämpfen musste.
> Wetter hätte auch kaum besser sein können. Also ich war mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ging mir genauso, hatte dieses Rennen auch nicht auf der Liste, bis mich ein Freund fragte ob ich nicht im 2er Team mitfahren möchte. Bei diesen kleinen, feinen Rennen läuft halt keine Propagandamaschine die alles zum Mega-Hype aufbläst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (31. August 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso, hatte dieses Rennen auch nicht auf der Liste, bis mich ein Freund fragte ob ich nicht im 2er Team mitfahren möchte. Bei diesen kleinen, feinen Rennen läuft halt keine Propagandamaschine die alles zum Mega-Hype aufbläst.



Ja, das stimmt. Da halten sich die Jungs und Mädels vom Leo-Club ziemlich zurück. Glaub die Homepage ist seit dem ersten Rennen, bis auf die Aktualisierungen, unverändert. Und mit Infos überschlagen sie sich im Vorfeld auch nicht.
Dafür veranstalten sie ein tolles Rennen. War zum zweiten Mal dabei und es hat wieder nen riesen Spaß gemacht. Ich starte inzwischen viel lieber bei so kleinen Rennen, wo die Fahrer und der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen und nicht nur abkassiert wird.
Die zweier Wertung war echt saustark besetzt. Da wurde bis zum Anschlag gefightet. Klasse Leistung, Frank Hat man dir echt nicht angesehen das du so kämpfen musstet, sah noch recht locker aus.

Gruß Rene


----------



## buschelepirat (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hier gibt es noch jede Menge 

Bilder vom 6 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen des Leo Club Blaubeuren Laichingen vom 29.08.2009 

Die Presse schrieb auch über das Rennen.

Danke für die anderen Fotos!


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso, hatte dieses Rennen auch nicht auf der Liste, bis mich ein Freund fragte ob ich nicht im 2er Team mitfahren möchte. Bei diesen kleinen, feinen Rennen läuft halt keine Propagandamaschine die alles zum Mega-Hype aufbläst.



Genau das hat es auch so attraktiv gemacht...

Schade fand ich nur das es keine Einzelwertung gab. Wobei, eigentlich gibts ja genügend Rennen für die ich 6 Stunden brauchen würde...


----------



## FrankDe (1. September 2009)

> Klasse Leistung, Frank


 
Danke!



> Hat man dir echt nicht angesehen das du so kämpfen musstet, sah noch recht locker aus


 
umso besser !

Gruß Frank


----------



## maxmistral (1. September 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Da halten sich die Jungs und Mädels vom Leo-Club ziemlich zurück. Glaub die Homepage ist seit dem ersten Rennen, bis auf die Aktualisierungen, unverändert. Und mit Infos überschlagen sie sich im Vorfeld auch nicht.
> Dafür veranstalten sie ein tolles Rennen. War zum zweiten Mal dabei und es hat wieder nen riesen Spaß gemacht. Ich starte inzwischen viel lieber bei so kleinen Rennen, wo die Fahrer und der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen und nicht nur abkassiert wird.
> Die zweier Wertung war echt saustark besetzt. Da wurde bis zum Anschlag gefightet. Klasse Leistung, Frank Hat man dir echt nicht angesehen das du so kämpfen musstet, sah noch recht locker aus.
> 
> Gruß Rene



Der Leo-Club hat mal wieder ein tolles Rennen organisiert, bei dem Start-Geld das auch noch gespendet, wird ist halt kein fetter Marketing-Etat drin.

Die 2er Teams da wird härter gefahren, da sind mehr die ambitionieren Fahrer dabei. Wir haben uns auch überlegt, ob wir mit einem befreundeten Team als 4er melden, weil da hätte es für den Titel gelangt, aber das hieße auch nur 1,5 Std. auf der Rennstrecke statt 3 Std.. Und mit sich mit dem Kumpels mal zu duellieren macht ja auch Spaß.


----------



## Chrisu0 (17. August 2010)

Hallo, miteinander,
wollte nur kurz das Thema " 6. Std. Rennen in Blaubeuren " am 28.08 nach vorne bringen. Ich habe mir das Thema durchgelesen und habe mich entschieden dieses Jahr auch zu starten. - Als Einzelfahrer -
Es müssen sich aber noch weitere Einzelfahrer anmelden, daß es zu einer Seperaten Wertung kommen kann, hat mir der Veranstallter geschrieben. ALSO ANMELDEN

Gruß Christian


----------



## rboncube (17. August 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Der Leo-Club hat mal wieder ein tolles Rennen organisiert, bei dem Start-Geld das auch noch gespendet, wird ist halt kein fetter Marketing-Etat drin.
> 
> Die 2er Teams da wird härter gefahren, da sind mehr die ambitionieren Fahrer dabei. Wir haben uns auch überlegt, ob wir mit einem befreundeten Team als 4er melden, weil da hätte es für den Titel gelangt, aber das hieße auch nur 1,5 Std. auf der Rennstrecke statt 3 Std.. Und mit sich mit dem Kumpels mal zu duellieren macht ja auch Spaß.




Ja, das zweier Feld ist schon immer sehr stark besetzt. Im vierer ist (war) es schon einfacher aufs Podest zu fahren. Letztes Jahr ist unser Viererteam verletzungsbedingt nur zu dritt gestartet und zweiter geworden. Und das waren alles Fahrer die eher nicht soviel trainieren
Wobei das Siegerteam schon nen deutlichen Vorsprung hatte.
Wir werden heuer voraussichtlich mit zwei 4er und zwei 2er Teams starten.
Einzelwertung wäre auch interessant. Das müsste der Veranstalter aber auch auf der Seite bekannt geben, das bei mehreren Meldungen, dies Wertung möglich ist. Aktuelle Starterliste wäre auch von Vorteil.
Ansonsten freu ich mich schon riesig auf das Rennen.

gruß René


----------



## Rastapopolis (23. August 2010)

Sucht jemand einen teammate? Ich könnte interesse haben wenn es gab jemanden mit wem ich fahren könnte. Normalerweise fahre ich als einzelfahrer, aber dieses Rennen erlaubt nur teams, soweit ich auf der Webseite gesehen habe?


----------



## Chrisu0 (23. August 2010)

Rastapopolis schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahre ich als einzelfahrer, aber dieses Rennen erlaubt nur teams, soweit ich auf der Webseite gesehen habe?



Meld dich einfach als Einzelfahrer an, das hab ich auch gemacht (und vom Veranstalter das O.K. dafür bekommen) !!!
Wenn wir min. 3 Einzelfahrer sind gibt es auch eine Wertung.

Also dann sind wir schon mal zu 2. 

BIS SAMSTAG


----------



## Rastapopolis (23. August 2010)

Eigentlich, ich soll ein paar Dinge erklären. Wenn ich sage ich fahre normalerweise als Einzelfahre, ich meine über normale Distanzen, ein 6 stunde Rennen ist einfach zu viel für meine Beine! Ich war gestern in Eppstein für einen Marathon, der auch für teams vorgesehen war, aber sie hat auch für Einzelfahrer eine 60 und 30km Strecke eingerichtet. In Blaubeuren es gibt keine Kurzdistanz-Einzelfahrer möglichkeit, deshalb möchte ich mit jemandem in einem Team fahren oder fahren überhaupt nicht. Was sagst du Chris? Möchtest du mit mir fahren in einem Zweimännerteam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (23. August 2010)

Unser Vierer hat sich heute zerschlagen. Deshalb fahren meine Kollegen ein Zweier und ich fahre alleine. Ein Bekannter hat auch gesagt das er Einer fahren wird. Dann wären wir schon mal drei. Wie teilen wir denn das Podium auf. Die letzten Jahre ist auch immer einer allein mitgefahren. Vielleicht startet der heuer auch wieder.
Was hat denn der Veranstalter gemeint. Gibts dann auch eine siegerehrung für die Solofahrer?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Rastapopolis (23. August 2010)

Ich bekam vorhin eine email von der Verwaltung des Rennens, sie lautet daß wir könnten uns als einzelfahrer anmelden, und wenn wir möchten wir könnten vor Ort mit einem anderen Einzelfahrer anschließen und unsere Anmeldung ummelden, scheinbar gibt es immer leute da die kein Team gebaut haben und denselben Absicht (jemanden vor Ort zu finden) haben. Mit jemanden mitzufahren ist mein Bevorzug, ich schaffe 6 stunde aufs Rad nicht allein. Aber wenn ihr wollt nur als Einzelfahrer fahren, gemäß der Email sieht das vollkommen in Ordnung. Für mich jedoch, ich wohne in Heidelberg, und wenn ich kann kein Teamkollege bevor das Rennen finden, fahre ich dorthin nicht.


----------



## Chrisu0 (24. August 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> und ich fahre alleine. Ein Bekannter hat auch gesagt das er Einer fahren wird. Dann wären wir schon mal drei.  Gibts dann auch eine siegerehrung für die Solofahrer?
> 
> Gruß Rene´




Hallo Rene,
Cool sind wir also schon mal mindestens 3 Einzelstarter 
Ich möchte ja den Wettbewerb nicht ankurbeln, aber wenn`s noch mehr werden wird es spannender. 
ALSO ANMELDEN !!!

BIS SAMSTAG

Und "Rastapopolis" meld dich an, das schaffst Du schon und wenn nicht, hast Du für nächstes Jahr ein gutes Ziel, daß Du überbieten kannst.
Du darfst Dich halt nur nicht von den 2-er und 4-er Teamfahrern verleiten lassen und Vollgas geben. Fahr nen ruhigen Puls mit einer niedrigen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  (Berge/Anstiege langsam hoch), dafür konstant durch. Vermeide lange Pausen, dannach geht`s mmeistens noch schlechter, weil du jeden Muskel spürst.


----------



## FrankDe (24. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne im 2er-Team fahren. Wahrscheinlich sieht es aber leider so aus, dass dieses Jahr alle Kollegen keine Zeit haben :-(

Einzel werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht machen. 6 Stunden an sich fahren ist schon grenzwertig und der Rundkurs ist nicht gerade unanspruchsvoll, technisch wie auch konditionell.

Mal sehn, ob sich noch jmd meldet, ansonsten werd ich wahrscheinlich einfach mal beim Training vorbeischauen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rboncube (24. August 2010)

Hallo Frank, hat Nobbe heuer schon einen Partner?
Eventuell fällt bei uns noch ein Fahrer aus (Vierer). Kann dir aber erst am Donnerstag bescheid geben.

Gruß René


----------



## FrankDe (25. August 2010)

Der is leider im Urlaub. Sonst wären wir wieder am Start gewesen.


----------



## habibabua (29. August 2010)

hey leute,
war mal wieder ne tolle veranstaltung mit gratis fangopackung! ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der zustand der strecke jemals so schlecht, so matschig war wie heuer. und während der ersten 3 runden dachte ich mir immer wieder "warum tust du dir das an?" aber ab der 4. hats richtig spass gemacht. wie ist es euch ergangen?

rené, dafür, dass du eigentlich in nem 4er-team starten wolltest, hast du aber ganz schön einen rausgehauen! respekt und glückwunsch zum 2.platz  wobei der respekt allen einzelstartern gilt. das ist schon ne tolle sache, was ihr da abgeliefert habt .


----------



## Chrisu0 (30. August 2010)

Hey,
ich fand die Streckenführung auch spitze, nur das Schiebestück hätte nicht sein brauchen 
Das ständige rauf und runter und alles im Wald ohne Asphalt ist echt genial, aber halt auch extrem kraftraubend.
ABER SPAß HAT`S GEMACHT, TROTZ SCHLAMM UND MATSCH

----- BIS 2011 -----


----------



## habibabua (30. August 2010)

ja, das schiebestück war bescheiden. vor allem, weil ich manchmal vor lauter mud nicht mehr in die klickies gekommen bin. normal ist das stück echt gut zu fahren. aber was ist schon normal...
hoffentlich sind die bilder bald online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (31. August 2010)

Viele klasse Bilder gibt es hier.  http://picasaweb.google.de/centa.niebling/6stdMtbRaceDeVu/ 

Wie die letzten Jahre ein tolles Rennen mit super Atmosphäre auf und an der Strecke Da es die letzten Jahre immer schön und warm war, war es heuer eine ganz neue Erfahrung Die Schiebepassage war zu erwarten, nach dem lang anhaltenden Regen. War zu verkraften und es mussten ja bis auf den Sprecher im Zielbereich ( "die ganze Strecke ist fahrbar, im mittleren Kettenblatt kommt man auch den kurzen Stich hoch), alle schieben.
Was ich immer wieder schade finde, ist das das Rennen so schlecht angenommen wird. Es starten fast jedes Jahr die gleichen Leute. Die Jungs und Mädels vom Lion Club hätten ein größeren Zuspruch (Starter und Zuschauer) verdient. Wenn ich mal die Teams aus meiner Gegend (LK Günzburg) abziehe, wären die Trails ganz schön leer gewesen. Aber wir haben den Veranstaltern schon versprochen, das wir nächstes Jahr wieder mit mehreren Teams starten.
@ Sean: Schade das wir uns nicht kennen gelernt haben. War ja ein sehr streßiger Samstag für dich. Danke für deinen Einsatz. Und wenn du nächstes Jahr wieder ein Team suchst, melde dich.

@habibabua: Danke. Mein Training war heuer eh weniger auf Cross Country sondern eher auf Langdistanz ausgerichtet. Da kam es mir entgegen, das ein Fahrer aus unserem Vierer absagte und ich solo fahren durfte. Die letzten beiden Jahre fuhr ich immer Zweier und empfand es im nachhinein als Anstrengender als Alleine. Am Samstag konnte ich mein Tempo fahren ohne mich kaputt zu tretten. Und wegen dem einklicken bei Matsch. Versuchs mal mit den Cranckbrother Eggbeatern. Hatte keine Probleme.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## habibabua (31. August 2010)

bilder sind top! warum da immer so wenige leute starten, versteh ich auch nicht. biker gibts ja genug. haben die keine lust auf cc und das andauernde am anschlag fahren? oder keine lust auf teamrennen? keine ahnung und trotzdem schade. wenn wir weiter kräftig die werbetrommel rühren wirds vielleicht besser!?!?

ihr hattet ja ne richtige armada am start. war sehr geil 

eggbeater hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. die wären bei den bedingungen auf jeden fall besser. schaun mer mal.

bist du beim engel cup auch am start? vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

gruß habibabua


----------



## rboncube (31. August 2010)

Engel Cup ist Pflicht

Bis dann.


----------



## CHA23 (18. Juli 2011)

Zeit den Beitrag jetzt mal wieder rauszuholen.

Wer fährt dort 2011 mit? Ich überlege mit meiner Holden im Mixed zu starten.
Hat evtl. jemand einen GPS-Track? Auf der HP ist nicht mal der Streckenplan zu finden.


----------



## rboncube (19. Juli 2011)

Gibt es heuer überhaupt ein 6- Stunden Rennen? Die Homepage ist immer noch nicht aktualisiert. Wäre echt schade.

Gruß René


----------



## CHA23 (19. Juli 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> Gibt es heuer überhaupt ein 6- Stunden Rennen? Die Homepage ist immer noch nicht aktualisiert. Wäre echt schade.
> 
> Gruß René



Auf der Seite Anmeldung steht der *27.08.2011* als Renntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHA23 (19. Juli 2011)

Gleich noch eine Frage hinterher. 
Oben schreibt Frank:


FrankDe schrieb:


> 6 Stunden an sich fahren ist schon grenzwertig und der Rundkurs ist nicht gerade unanspruchsvoll, technisch wie auch konditionell.


Auf der Webseite steht zum Kurs:


> Rundkurs von ca. 4 km mit 75 m Höhenunterschied auf Schotter-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen.


Klingt für mich jetzt zumindest vom technischen her eher einfach zu fahren.
Klar, bei total matschiger Strecke hat es jeder Kurs in sich.

Also Leute, wie fährt sich der Kurs wirklich? Kann ich das meinem Mädel, die überwiegend Rennrad, das aber sehr gut, fährt wirklich antun?


----------



## artdesign81 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gern beim 6 Stunden Rennen in Blaubeuren starten. Nur leider gibt es keine Einzelstarter. 
Und da mein normaler Rennpartner im Urlaub verweilt, kann ich so nicht teilnehmen.

Deswegen!!!
Hat noch jemand Interesse mit zufahren oder fehlt einem Team noch ein Fahrer.

Grüsse


----------



## habibabua (20. Juli 2011)

servus zusammen,

das rennen findet lt. homepage statt. diese sieht zwar immer noch gleich aus wie 2010, aber das datum ist neu. aber wenn man sich die ausschreibungen der letzten jahre anschaut, ist das ja normal! es gilt immer derselbe termin - letztes august wochenende. 

ich bin das rennen schon 2x mitgefahren und die strecke kenn ich auch von meinen trainingsfahrten in- und auswendig. ich persönlich finds konditionell schon anspruchsvoll, weil a) ständig vollgas gefahren wird und b) zumindest eine knackige rampe mit wurzeln und gestein dabei ist. es gibt zusätzlich noch ein paar wurzeltrails. vom technischen her ist die strecke auf jeden fall fahrbar. es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie schnell man unterwegs ist. wer keine (wurzel-)trails kennt, kann schon probleme bekommen. ich würd mir aber keine sorgen machen. einfach mitfahren. es lohnt sich echt!

einstarterwertung hats im letzen jahr gegeben, auch wenn dies auf der homepage nicht ausgeschrieben ist. vielleicht einfach mal beim veranstalter anfragen? im letzten jahr warens 3 oder 4 einzelfahrer.

freu mich schon
bis dann habibabua


----------



## pilleballe (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jungs,wenn Ihr ein gutes 6h Rennen sucht,kann ich Euch das in Heimbuchenthal im Spessart empfehlen.Ist zwar nicht gerade bei Euch um die Ecke,aber die Anfahrt lohnt sich.Super Strecke,super Orga,super Location einfach gesagt klasse.Infos unter www.mtb-heimbuchenthal.de


----------



## Pablo P. (31. August 2011)

Regio-TV Bericht zum 6h Rennen in Blaubeuren/Sonderbuch http://www.regio-tv.de/video/148957.html


----------



## habibabua (9. September 2011)

servus zusammen,
das rennen ist ja mittlerweile 2 wochen vorbei und war mal wieder sehr geil. ich vermisse aber immer noch die fotos auf der homepage - mal abgesehen von den wenigen, die drauf sind. da waren doch wieder ein paar "fotografen" unterwegs. hat von euch jemand fotos?

gruß habibabua


----------



## rboncube (13. Juli 2012)

Gibt es heuer ein 6. Std. Rennen. Finde im Netz keine Infos.

gruß rene´


----------



## CHA23 (13. Juli 2012)

Wäre ne gute Idee ...


----------



## hillninjo (14. Juli 2012)

Servus,

zur Info:
http://www.mtb-blaubeuren.de/


----------



## rboncube (16. Juli 2012)

Danke.

gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (16. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr euch ein bisschen für das tolle 6h-rennen fit machen oder die form testen wollt, hab ich hier ein passendes event für euch: das 2-stunden-rennen in 88477 schwendi-orsenhausen am samstag 10.08.13.

hier der link. http://mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com/

gruß habibabua


----------



## CHA23 (16. Juni 2013)

Klingt gut.
Ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## -flowjunkie- (2. August 2015)

war diesmal auch wieder genial!-) Strecke noch anspruchsvoller, und wieder diese leckeren Nudeln


----------



## Glitscher (2. August 2015)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> war diesmal auch wieder genial!-) Strecke noch anspruchsvoller, und wieder diese leckeren Nudeln



Hä, in meinem Rennkalender ist das Rennen am 22.08. drin?!


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. August 2015)

super Event - sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## -flowjunkie- (15. August 2015)

so noch sieben Tage!-)


----------



## -flowjunkie- (18. August 2015)

Gibt es schon eine aktuelle Meldeliste?


----------



## Rotwild85 (19. August 2015)

Habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Meldeliste gefunden!


----------



## -flowjunkie- (20. August 2015)

Habe die Info vom Veranstalter am Dienstag 19.08.2015 bekommen das die Meldeliste in Arbeit ist, schauen wir mal!-) Wetter soll ja Top werden zum WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (20. August 2015)

Ok ja mal sehen! Ja vom Wetter her scheint s ja echt perfekt zu werden! Freu mich schon drauf!
@Flowjunkie Bst du da schon mal gefahren?


----------

